# R33 GT-R wanted, serious buyer. Quality only.



## lex-nur (Jul 10, 2015)

CAR NOW SOURCED....


Hi, looking for a great V-Spec S2 or S3 example in impeccable condition. Can be modified or stock.

Colour; KN6 Grey, Deep Marine Blue, Midnight Purple.

Not interested in resprayed cars (unless it's the best of the best with new seals etc fitted), interior plastics scratched, holes drilled into the dash, roll cages or bucket seats. Chassis also not to have aftermarket inch thick underseal... Original is key (am open to fitted body kits like 400r looks). I am only interested in superb high quality examples.

Prefer imports over UK cars.

If you have a car that meets my criteria and your thinking of selling now or in the near future let me know please.

Thanks,

Lex.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Difficult to find here in uk. global auto have a lovely example


----------



## lex-nur (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi Matty, I saw their midnight purple one, reasonably priced but then add £17k+ for duty, vat and shipping and it is no-longer reasonable in my eyes.. I would be better negotiating with HJA on their black one as the Global auto example has aftermarket seats which would need replacing.. but with HJA I feel I am paying a premium and know they are making a tidy profit on that black one so I would rather try and buy privately, but it does look lovely. I might contact Jürgen or Rob at RB and see if they know of anyone that is thinking of selling.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I think they bought the GTi-R from a U.K. owner last week for about 18k( from what’s doing the rounds) and resold it for 30k this week. Saw it at a couple of shows this year so dealers are buying U.K. stock and reselling due to cost and availability 

£17k on duties - well that’s what it should be. I’d be amazed if any importer paid that.

I’m looking too but I’d import one rather than line the pockets of a dealer


----------



## anilmboss_7522 (7 mo ago)

lex-nur said:


> Hi, looking for a great V-Spec example in impeccable condition. Can be modified or stock.
> 
> Colour; Silver, Grey, Blue, Purple, Black.
> 
> ...


Hi...what is your budget? I ve got a 95 R33GTR Vspec Midnight purple 2. You can in box me.

Thanks


----------



## lex-nur (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi, I will pm you


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

anilmboss_7522 said:


> Hi...what is your budget? I ve got a 95 R33GTR Vspec Midnight purple 2. You can in box me.
> 
> Thanks



Maybe as a new user to the forum you could provide some images of your car along with the mileage and what service history it has?


----------



## lex-nur (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi guys still looking for a car. If you contact me please let me know what you want for your car rather than asking what my budget is... I am asking for only excellent condition examples and my budget reflects that!

Thanks,

Lex.


----------



## lex-nur (Jul 10, 2015)

Only two people reached out to me and both when I responded went radio silent. Still looking.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)




----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Just I just found my dream car... Search for yours Auto Trader UK - New and Used Cars For Sale


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TREG said:


> .



Just found out this is for sale. 

It is my friends and I can honestly say almost looks brand new as its been in storage for a while. 
The paint work is outstanding.


----------



## lex-nur (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks Treg for highlighting... Very nice car but wrong colour and is an S1. 

My preference for colour is Midnight Purple LP2 , then Deep Marine blue BN6, then Grey Pearl KN6. Not interested in other colours and ideally want a Series 3 car.

I reached out to some importers to talk about sourcing from Japan, but am still open to cars in the UK also. 

Was going to look at a car being sold privately in Germany next weekend, but just found out that had a slight rear impact repair 😔.. a straight no accident car is key for me.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

lex-nur said:


> Thanks Treg for highlighting... Very nice car but wrong colour and is an S1.
> 
> My preference for colour is Midnight Purple LP2 , then Deep Marine blue BN6, then Grey Pearl KN6. Not interested in other colours and ideally want a Series 3 car.
> 
> ...



No problem mate- I missed your colour preferences.

The car above truly is mint. If I had the money I would buy it for sure.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we have a restored uk 33 60k still in final build stage


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

I sent you some links on your other thread looking for this car at Harlow Jap Autos did you check them out or were they to expensive? Obviously superb high quality examples will cost money!


----------



## lex-nur (Jul 10, 2015)

R33 S3 GT-R LP2 now sourced from Japan auction, grade 4.5A with 63k kms.. very excited.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

lex-nur said:


> R33 S3 GT-R LP2 now sourced from Japan auction, grade 4.5A with 63k kms.. very excited.


Pictures when you get it..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

MS33 said:


> Pictures when you get it..


could post the auction ones but will let the OP do that

looked a good example


----------



## lex-nur (Jul 10, 2015)

It's really clean and original, it's been cherished, only known mods are wheels and turbo timer.. I have a real conundrum now, do I mod it or keep it original (have to lower it, looks wrong with current ride high). 

With my R34 M-Spec Nur having owned it for 7yrs now I decided to upgrade it from 450 to a very responsive 650hp. For the last year I have been buying lots of parts (currently half a garage full and still growing - new forum thread in new year on that)... With that project I will have several low use like new parts I possibly could transpose to the R33.

Pics taken are pre inspection, car is dirty and has frost on it. When it lands it will be detailed and am also thinking to dry ice blast the chassis and engine bay... It will clean up very nicely. Will try uploading pics now.


----------



## lex-nur (Jul 10, 2015)

CAR NOW SOURCED....


Hi, looking for a great V-Spec S2 or S3 example in impeccable condition. Can be modified or stock.

Colour; KN6 Grey, Deep Marine Blue, Midnight Purple.

Not interested in resprayed cars (unless it's the best of the best with new seals etc fitted), interior plastics scratched, holes drilled into the dash, roll cages or bucket seats. Chassis also not to have aftermarket inch thick underseal... Original is key (am open to fitted body kits like 400r looks). I am only interested in superb high quality examples.

Prefer imports over UK cars.

If you have a car that meets my criteria and your thinking of selling now or in the near future let me know please.

Thanks,

Lex.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Difficult to find here in uk. global auto have a lovely example


----------



## lex-nur (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi Matty, I saw their midnight purple one, reasonably priced but then add £17k+ for duty, vat and shipping and it is no-longer reasonable in my eyes.. I would be better negotiating with HJA on their black one as the Global auto example has aftermarket seats which would need replacing.. but with HJA I feel I am paying a premium and know they are making a tidy profit on that black one so I would rather try and buy privately, but it does look lovely. I might contact Jürgen or Rob at RB and see if they know of anyone that is thinking of selling.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I think they bought the GTi-R from a U.K. owner last week for about 18k( from what’s doing the rounds) and resold it for 30k this week. Saw it at a couple of shows this year so dealers are buying U.K. stock and reselling due to cost and availability 

£17k on duties - well that’s what it should be. I’d be amazed if any importer paid that.

I’m looking too but I’d import one rather than line the pockets of a dealer


----------



## anilmboss_7522 (7 mo ago)

lex-nur said:


> Hi, looking for a great V-Spec example in impeccable condition. Can be modified or stock.
> 
> Colour; Silver, Grey, Blue, Purple, Black.
> 
> ...


Hi...what is your budget? I ve got a 95 R33GTR Vspec Midnight purple 2. You can in box me.

Thanks


----------



## lex-nur (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi, I will pm you


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

anilmboss_7522 said:


> Hi...what is your budget? I ve got a 95 R33GTR Vspec Midnight purple 2. You can in box me.
> 
> Thanks



Maybe as a new user to the forum you could provide some images of your car along with the mileage and what service history it has?


----------



## lex-nur (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi guys still looking for a car. If you contact me please let me know what you want for your car rather than asking what my budget is... I am asking for only excellent condition examples and my budget reflects that!

Thanks,

Lex.


----------



## lex-nur (Jul 10, 2015)

Only two people reached out to me and both when I responded went radio silent. Still looking.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)




----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Just I just found my dream car... Search for yours Auto Trader UK - New and Used Cars For Sale


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TREG said:


> .



Just found out this is for sale. 

It is my friends and I can honestly say almost looks brand new as its been in storage for a while. 
The paint work is outstanding.


----------



## lex-nur (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks Treg for highlighting... Very nice car but wrong colour and is an S1. 

My preference for colour is Midnight Purple LP2 , then Deep Marine blue BN6, then Grey Pearl KN6. Not interested in other colours and ideally want a Series 3 car.

I reached out to some importers to talk about sourcing from Japan, but am still open to cars in the UK also. 

Was going to look at a car being sold privately in Germany next weekend, but just found out that had a slight rear impact repair 😔.. a straight no accident car is key for me.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

lex-nur said:


> Thanks Treg for highlighting... Very nice car but wrong colour and is an S1.
> 
> My preference for colour is Midnight Purple LP2 , then Deep Marine blue BN6, then Grey Pearl KN6. Not interested in other colours and ideally want a Series 3 car.
> 
> ...



No problem mate- I missed your colour preferences.

The car above truly is mint. If I had the money I would buy it for sure.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we have a restored uk 33 60k still in final build stage


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

I sent you some links on your other thread looking for this car at Harlow Jap Autos did you check them out or were they to expensive? Obviously superb high quality examples will cost money!


----------



## lex-nur (Jul 10, 2015)

R33 S3 GT-R LP2 now sourced from Japan auction, grade 4.5A with 63k kms.. very excited.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

lex-nur said:


> R33 S3 GT-R LP2 now sourced from Japan auction, grade 4.5A with 63k kms.. very excited.


Pictures when you get it..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

MS33 said:


> Pictures when you get it..


could post the auction ones but will let the OP do that

looked a good example


----------



## lex-nur (Jul 10, 2015)

It's really clean and original, it's been cherished, only known mods are wheels and turbo timer.. I have a real conundrum now, do I mod it or keep it original (have to lower it, looks wrong with current ride high). 

With my R34 M-Spec Nur having owned it for 7yrs now I decided to upgrade it from 450 to a very responsive 650hp. For the last year I have been buying lots of parts (currently half a garage full and still growing - new forum thread in new year on that)... With that project I will have several low use like new parts I possibly could transpose to the R33.

Pics taken are pre inspection, car is dirty and has frost on it. When it lands it will be detailed and am also thinking to dry ice blast the chassis and engine bay... It will clean up very nicely. Will try uploading pics now.


----------

